# CO2 Solenoid



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for where to get a solenoid locally for a good price?
Also, how much difference is there in different "brand names"? Is one name any better than the rest or are there any to avoid?

New to the pressurized thing so not totally sure what I should be looking for/at when it comes to these things


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you taken a look at the pressurized CO2 guide that I have written? I talk about the various solenoids that are available.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Have you taken a look at the pressurized CO2 guide that I have written? I talk about the various solenoids that are available.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


No but I will. I figured you would be the guy to know.
Thanks Dark.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I recently got in touch with Air & Hydraulic Supplies, Inc. - a Fabco dealer in Scarborough who gave me the following prices .

Needle valve - NV-55 $28.35 each
Directional control valve - 3853-04-A287 $31.50 each

The prices are a bit higher than what was written in that thread so I'm not sure if its the dealer or that the prices have just gone up heh. If you're planning on ordering something maybe we can team up and save on shipping^^(though it won't be a big deal I suppose). I'll be ordering one of each pretty soon so send me a PM if you're interested.
I'm located at Avenue and Eglinton btw.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Zortch said:


> I recently got in touch with Air & Hydraulic Supplies, Inc. - a Fabco dealer in Scarborough who gave me the following prices .
> 
> Needle valve - NV-55 $28.35 each
> Directional control valve - 3853-04-A287 $31.50 each
> ...


hey zortch
im interested in buying the same directional control valve
im wondering where would you order it online or if theres other places to buy thats near this area of the gta

o man i think i just necroposted


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the price for the needle valve is actually pretty good, I called the supplier in mississauga on dark's guide and they wanted I think it was 39.99 for the needle valve.


Zortch said:


> I recently got in touch with Air & Hydraulic Supplies, Inc. - a Fabco dealer in Scarborough who gave me the following prices .
> 
> Needle valve - NV-55 $28.35 each
> Directional control valve - 3853-04-A287 $31.50 each
> ...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent; I have taken the information from this thread and updated my guide.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Excellent; I have taken the information from this thread and updated my guide.


i emailed the same Air & Hydraulic Supplies, Inc

they bumped up the price

NV-55 $30.00 each
3853-04-A287 $33.00each

i was like what the hell


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Supply and demand!

I assume the $30 is before tax.


----------

